# How to avoid halo



## Jack56 (Sep 7, 2014)

I made a photo of a landscape. I use LR and after some processing I thought it came out well.
But, a white line around the hills spoils the image.
When I look at the original file I can see that the same line is there already, but not as obvious. How can I avoid this?
The photo wasn't shot in raw , but jpg.
Original file:
http://imgur.com/YoigJuX
Output:
http://imgur.com/cmYaW06


----------



## BL (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe those are sharpening artifacts from the JPG engine from your camera.

If you shoot RAW, you can apply sharpening in post and to a much less degree, so light halos don't form


----------



## Jack56 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you BL!


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 8, 2014)

BL said:


> I believe those are sharpening artifacts from the JPG engine from your camera.
> 
> If you shoot RAW, you can apply sharpening in post and to a much less degree, so light halos don't form



Agreed. Also with raw you can sharpen more and more selectively and still avoid halos. Another reason to shoot raw unless you absolutely need jpegs up front.


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Sep 8, 2014)

My guess would be that it's from the clarity slider. I've switched over to Topaz Detail for all my sharpening and find I no longer use the clarity slider, but if you want to stick with LR for everything try brushing it in instead of a global adjustment.

Hope that helps!

Lyle


----------



## tomscott (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 on clarity, PITA!!!! Better off using a brush and making selective edits than overall clarity. As it adds contrast to the edges hence the halo.


----------

